# ***OFFICIAL*** Daniel Cormier vs. Roy Nelson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
























​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm hoping an in-shape Roy will KO 'DC'.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Voting Cormier as it's the 'smart' choice IMO, but really hoping an in-shape Nelson derails the hype.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Voting Cormier as it's the 'smart' choice IMO, but really hoping an in-shape Nelson derails the hype.


It's happening... the derailing part I mean.

Personally, I'm not on the fan train of either of these guys... but something about DC just rubs me the wrong way. I guess I'm just not a fan of AKA...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> It's happening... the derailing part I mean.
> 
> Personally, I'm not on the fan train of either of these guys... but something about DC just rubs me the wrong way. I guess I'm just not a fan of AKA...


You don't like teddy bears?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roy could win but DC should be favored. If it ends up a standing battle then Roy certainly could land a KO shot, especially if DC comes in and fades later in the fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Watch out DC, in shape Roy Nelson is coming for you!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Voting Cormier as it's the 'smart' choice IMO, but really hoping an in-shape Nelson derails the hype.


Why would you want a no hoper like Nelson to kill off a guy who can challenge for titles?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Why would you want a no hoper like Nelson to kill off a guy who can challenge for titles?


Because Nelson shedding the excess weight and getting in better shape could be a glimmer of hope for him yet.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember Nelson getting into half decent shape before, Cro Cop fight maybe?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Because Nelson shedding the excess weight and getting in better shape could be a glimmer of hope for him yet.


I dont think he is going to change much.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All things considered, Cormier is certainly favorite for me. Until you consider that he's hoping to blast through Roy unscathed, get checked out then be back in time to corner Velasquez.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Voting Cormier as it's the 'smart' choice IMO, but really hoping an in-shape Nelson derails the hype.


What hype? Do people even know what the hell hype is???

DC has easily beat Bigfoot, Josh Barnett, and Frank Mir. 3 top 10 HWs. He beat with ease. Yet it is hype? What in the world are you talking about? :confused01:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

woah jonnyg4508 take it easy...

deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths...

...better?


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Cormier wins this fight by decision using a mixed bag of his skills and athleticism to control more of the fight. Wouldn't be surprised to see Roy hurt him at one point and even Roy to get the KO win but if I had to bet on the outcome I'd take Cormier by decision in a somewhat boring fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What hype? Do people even know what the hell hype is???
> 
> DC has easily beat Bigfoot, Josh Barnett, and Frank Mir. 3 top 10 HWs. He beat with ease. Yet it is hype? What in the world are you talking about? :confused01:


In my humble opinion, most people don't recognise how good Barnett is and how impressive that fight was. DC is going to roll over Roy. It's going to be very onesided. ...level changes


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got Cormier taking this, he's going to be relentless and Nelson will not be able to keep up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CupCake said:


> woah jonnyg4508 take it easy...
> 
> deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths, deep calm breaths...
> 
> ...better?


Cool response, seems like you have nothing to add. I'm calm as can be right now :wink01: 

My question was how can you beat 3 top 10 HWs with ease and your ability still be considered hype? Let me know if you have any opinion on that..:thumb03:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Bigfoot is a can, the Barnett fight was impressive, the Mir fight was pathetic.. one good win doesn't mean he is completely out of the hype zone..

he should be able to beat Roy, but unless he does it in impressive fashion im gonna keep calling it hype.. IMO Cain JDS Bones Werdum Miocic all beat him


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Black Fedor takes it vs Kung Fu Panda. I think Black Fedor is going to take the safe route and wear down KFP to a UD. Huge fight for Roy. DC is going the opposite direction; championship fight (Barnett), contender fight (Big Foot), to ex-champ (Murrr), and now to a gater.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> Bigfoot is a can, the Barnett fight was impressive, the Mir fight was pathetic.. one good win doesn't mean he is completely out of the hype zone..
> 
> he should be able to beat Roy, but unless he does it in impressive fashion im gonna keep calling it hype.. IMO Cain JDS Bones Werdum Miocic all beat him


Yea sure Bigfoot is a can. A can who was ranked 4th in the world. A guy Browne, Overeem, and Fedor couldn't KO. Yet DC...a wrestler dropped him in the first. Yea sure. Bigfoot is a can. If he is a can then there are only about 6 HWs in the world who are not. 

Yea, go give me a list of HWs with better resumes than DC right now other than Cain and JDS. :sarcastic12: Give me a break. Last person to fight for a title. Cain's wins over Bigfoot meant nothing. The UFC HW champ has only had 1 good win in the last 3 years then. Cain must be a fraud too.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

He got lucky against Browne, Reem is a can, and Fedor is overrated and old... what is so impressive about any of that?

Cormier is good, but the idea that he is some world beater is HYPE, not proven fact.. so to insist that the word "hype" doesn't belong in the same sentence as "Cormier" is just like your opinion man...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> He got lucky against Browne, Reem is a can, and Fedor is overrated and old... what is so impressive about any of that?
> 
> Cormier is good, but the idea that he is some world beater is HYPE, not proven fact.. so to insist that the word "hype" doesn't belong in the same sentence as "Cormier" is just like your opinion man...


Who has a better resume than him besides the 2 very best guys in the world at HW? Do you know of any? Barnett? DC beat him. Werdum? Why he has wins over Bigfoot and Fedor that were apparently not worth a damn in your eyes. 

According to your criteria there are no world beater HWs other than JDS and Cain. No one is even saying he would beat either of those guys. People are saying he is easily a top 5 HW. Which is elite to most people. 

Again, how is DC hype? He has done more in his short MMA career than many guys in the top 10. He has been in no trouble in his MMA career. Who does he have to beat to justify the hype then?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier is proven, this is not debatable. Mir fight wasn't fireworks, so? Bigfoot got into the UFC before Cormier, went on to fight for the title... Daniel beat him before this. Barnett's rep is cemented, he's just returned to the UFC with a bang... Daniel dismantled him not so long ago too.

UFC is the place to be, but the time-span of these fights shouldn't be tarred by that fact. Daniel has defeated three top dogs in a row. This weekend isn't against a top dog but certainly a tough one he should beat, I'm not sure he's focused on this fight enough, and that's enough to lose.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd like to see Roy win by KO... just cuz that would throw a wrench in a bunch of plans.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I really want Roy to win, but obviously that ain't happening.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Cool response, seems like you have nothing to add. I'm calm as can be right now :wink01:
> 
> My question was how can you beat 3 top 10 HWs with ease and your ability still be considered hype? Let me know if you have any opinion on that..:thumb03:


How can a fighter not have hype after dispatching easily of 3 top-ten HW's?

I'm going on other forums and bloggers/journo's going on about Cormier being the guy to beat JBJ or JDS should he get past Velasquez.

People are firmly swinging from the dude's trouser-chap.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like me some big country but I really don't get why he was offered this fight, after losing his last one. 

But this fight should be interesting if it doesn't end up the way the Mir one did, on the cage with two big dudes grinding into each other for 15 minutes.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I have Roy for the epic upset, coming in at 215, sporting abs.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I have Roy for the epic upset, coming in at 215, sporting abs.


The abs won't happen but the monolithic overhand right might.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone with an upper echelon game has avoided the over hand right. I expect Cormier to do the same.

I don't see how he loses this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

From the breaking down thread:



> I wonder if Nelson will be quicker on his feet with being so much lighter? I mean he has to be, right? Nelson has never been the guy on the balls of his feet and moving in/out at angles, he just walks in and trusts his chin enough to trade bombs. DC, contrary to popular belief, is actually slow. Watch the Barnett fight and see how slow he is to re-position himself or trying to follow Barnett around. DC moves at a very HW pace. What DC does have is explosiveness of a WW, so while he takes a while to get there once he does it is like watching a bomb go off.
> 
> I don't really think this fight will go to the ground, I honestly think that Roy will finish DC within the first 2 minutes of the fight with a big bomb. DC will plod forward, Roy will pounce and before DC can throw one of his own he will get caught. Barnett did it several times but just doesn't have the wrecking ball in his hands that Roy does. Should this fight go to the ground I will wonder if Roy will remember he is actually a very legit BJJ black belt?


DC has all the tools to win this fight, I just don't think he will. I think he is too distracted and is underrating Nelson too much. From the stupid request to have his beard shaved to continuing to talk about fighting Jones he just does not seem to be taking this fight seriously. I honestly think a large part of it is that he believes in his man Cain and knows that even with a win he won't take the title fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Assuming this fight goes to a decision (it probably will), at least 12 minutes of the 15 will be Cormier pressing Roy against the cage. Can't wait.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ pretty much.. cormier is scared to lose and will win this fight the safest way possible.

im still angry at him for fighting like a little b1tch against Mir..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tell me that's not a MW standing there.










I think Roy is A HW because when he started the HWs were slow and less skilled than other divisions. And because he's lazy. One of those is not as true anymore. Roy is going to get lit up by a LHW who will win any way he wants to.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is Cormiers fight to lose, IMO. If he stands with Nelson, he's giving Nelson a punchers chance. If he takes Roy down, this should be a relatively easy win for DC.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

lol did Joe say 224lbs for Cormier?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

249 for Roy? Is that light for him? Anyone know his normal weight? He seemed to look a little buffer than normal.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Calminian said:


> 249 for Roy? Is that light for him? Anyone know his normal weight? He seemed to look a little buffer than normal.


I think he weighed in at 263lbs against Schaub


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kney said:


> I think he weighed in at 263lbs against Schaub


He seemed a bit slimmer. May have added some muscle too. Not the :jaw: was hoping for, but he does look in shape.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Roy's belly not hanging? I am impressed.
Surely he trade fat for heavier muscular mass and therefore he is not as light as people would expect.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cormier's gonna beat Roy up everywhere. unfortunately there's a good chance he'll hurt his hand again wailing on Nelsons titanium cranium.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesus now we get some Big Country! 

Off the top of my head this is hands down card of the year.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bacon for the win!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Houston is really lucky tonight! Can you imagine the VIBE INSIDE THE ARENA RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BC swings at air all night long, DC was to fast for everyone he fought so far and Nelson might be the slowest.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Houston is really lucky tonight! Can you imagine the VIBE INSIDE THE ARENA RIGHT NOW!


The noise during the Diego/Gil fight was infectious.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

War Emelianegro!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Houston is really lucky tonight! Can you imagine the VIBE INSIDE THE ARENA RIGHT NOW!


How can it be anything but disappointment with whats to come. The last fight was so good that I just feel meh about the last two.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

It cracks me up every time Roy is introduced as a kung fu fighter...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lets go DC


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

surprised Roy is even able to defend the wrestling as much as he has.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking like the average fat kid getting beat up. Nelson came into this fight in better shape then in some past performances but he still has a way to go if he really wants to become a relevant fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DC got stupid with his fighting as soon as he debuted in the UFC, i dont know why his fight iq dropped this much


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Can every fight get a bonus...damn


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wait, Roy lost weight? Still looks like crap... 

Cormier 10-9


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

DC looking good


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Can every fight get a bonus...damn


What bonus does this deserve? Cheeseburger eating?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> DC got stupid with his fighting as soon as he debuted in the UFC, i dont know why his fight iq dropped this much


How do you figure? He played on Mir's weakness and dominated him. And currently hes dominating Nelson, ducking his punches, landed a few big shots himself, and clearly outclassing him in wrestling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nelson has really impressed me with how well he is doing defending the wrestling.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Nelson has really impressed me with how well he is doing defending the wrestling.


Same, hes doing really good. Nelson is getting better


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> How do you figure? He played on Mir's weakness and dominated him. And currently hes dominating Nelson, ducking his punches, landed a few big shots himself, and clearly outclassing him in wrestling.


Because he is much faster at striking and much better strikers than both of them and beat the tar out of bigfoot standing and beat barnett soundly standing and now he clinches all the time and does barely anything. Hell even when it goes ot the ground theres no big GNP anymore


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The lighter weight matchups have ruined me when it comes to slobfests like this one. Nelson would be twice the fighter if he would just get himself into good shape.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nelson is in the 3rd round and is not gasping and dripping buckets of sweat.

To bad he is getting pummeled cause I fear it will take his motivation away.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Roy is way way too timid


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because he is much faster at striking and much better strikers than both of them and beat the tar out of bigfoot standing and beat barnett soundly standing and now he clinches all the time and does barely anything. Hell even when it goes ot the ground theres no big GNP anymore


Yep. though I'm assuming it's because of his hand. if he gets a title shot against Jones i think he'll go all out like in the Barnett fight.



420atalon said:


> The lighter weight matchups have ruined me when it comes to slobfests like this one. Nelson would be twice the fighter if he would just get himself into good shape.


Not likely as he still lacks a respectable level of skills.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roy looks as good at the end of the 3rds as he usually does at the end of the 1st cardio wise. He lost but he at least proved he is taking it serious.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh... Unfortunately... Meh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

See like I said DC has fought stupid in both of his UFC fights he should have finished mir quick and at least made roy a bloody or bruised mess. I knew this fight was gonna stink up the joint especially after the diego fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Nelson is in the 3rd round and is not gasping and dripping buckets of sweat.
> 
> To bad he is getting pummeled cause I fear it will take his motivation away.


He was clearly exhausted... 

He has one hell of a chin, good balance and is very well rounded with power in his hands but he shoots himself in the foot by coming in way out of shape. 

Imagine if he actually got down to 205-220. He would be able to come forward Diego Sanchez style throwing bombs and eating punches. Instead he plods around and gets picked apart while throwing half assed hail mary punches.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Snoooooooooore... DC is just lame.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. DC was better...than Roy. Is this the guy who will give trouble to Jones or JDS if he stays HW? Not convinced.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

AJClark said:


> Roy is way way too timid


Couldn't agree more.. Was shouting at the TV for him to just ******* throw. Never threw one bomb all fight


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

DC future LHW champ


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just realized that DC is the future of MMA "IF" he was 20 years old. Four years and his striking is fluid. What the hell. His grappling transition is seamless. Randy was one dimensional; clinch work against the fence, Tito could only gnp, DC is probably the elite of the wrestling in MMA and in general.

Now if he was 20 he would have time to fine tune his striking even more and you'd have a pretty formidable opponent.

Black Fedor is coming for the LHW title holder.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not really impressed by DC in his UFC fights. Sure he won this fight decisively, but it just seems like he is fighting "safe".


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> Not likely as he still lacks a respectable level of skills.


I just posted it in another post but if Roy came in shape I think he could become a comparable fighter to Sanchez. 

He will always lack skill but is tough as nails and if he could just come into a fight in shape could put some pressure on and get fighters out of their comfort zone. 

Heck, even coming in fat and lazy he is able to be competitive against average HW's mainly because of his toughness and power. That will never be enough to be a top fighter though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

DC will give Jones a very tough fight. I can see the fight going either way. Probably a snoozefest though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> He was clearly exhausted...
> 
> He has one hell of a chin, good balance and is very well rounded with power in his hands but he shoots himself in the foot by coming in way out of shape.
> 
> Imagine if he actually got down to 205-220. He would be able to come forward Diego Sanchez style throwing bombs and eating punches. Instead he plods around and gets picked apart while throwing half assed hail mary punches.


Go watch his fight against JDS again and then tell me he was exhausted tonight. Not saying he is a cardio machine but he has vastly improved from absolute shit to just bad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because he is much faster at striking and much better strikers than both of them and beat the tar out of bigfoot standing and beat barnett soundly standing and now he clinches all the time and does barely anything. Hell even when it goes ot the ground theres no big GNP anymore


I don't exactly consider that fighting stupid or having a severe loss of fight IQ. He isn't putting himself in distinct dangerous positions, making stupid mistakes, or giving those "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" moments. Hes being a lot more boring than he should be and seems as though hes fighting to protect himself and victory. While theres a lot of negative things that can be said about his previous two wins, I would be hesitant to call them stupid

Edit: for clarification, I think the way Overeem fought in his last two is stupid and poor fight IQ


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Go watch his fight against JDS again and then tell me he was exhausted tonight. Not saying he is a cardio machine but he has vastly improved from absolute shit to just bad.


He couldn't find the energy to throw a punch, to me that means he is exhausted. Sure he was even worse in the JDS fight but that was mainly just because he was getting the crap beat out of him whereas Cormier was doing just enough to get the win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't exactly consider that fighting stupid or having a severe loss of fight IQ. He isn't putting himself in distinct dangerous positions, making stupid mistakes, or giving those "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" moments. Hes being a lot more boring than he should be and seems as though hes fighting to protect himself and victory. While theres a lot of negative things that can be said about his previous two wins, I would be hesitant to call them stupid
> 
> Edit: for clarification, I think the way Overeem fought in his last two is stupid and poor fight IQ


Well what I mean is he could have left no doubt been impressive and made it easier on himself by fighting a lot better and finishing the fights quick


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cormier did what he had to do. He constantly circled away and never let himself get backed into the cage. And as big of a Roy fan as I am, sadly that is all you really need to do to get a win over him it seems.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

DC looked good with his kicks. him vs Glover would be interesting.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been thinking for a while 'why don't I feel like I've seen much of Cormier?' I realised watching this fight it's because I zone out when he's fighting. He never seems to make any attempt to finish and is happy to just ride a guy to the UD.

BORING!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> I've been thinking for a while 'why don't I feel like I've seen much of Cormier?' I realised watching this fight it's because I zone out when he's fighting. He never seems to make any attempt to finish and is happy to just ride a guy to the UD.
> 
> BORING!


Feel the same way really. When he's not breaking Easter Island head, I'm not excited.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DC was landing a lot of flush shots on Roy. He's a very intelligent fighter. I mean four years of MMA training and he's already ranked #2. DC could be champ if he wanted to be. 

Finishing ability are for those who have a.) power b.) experienced c.) killer instincts

DC is in the mid percentile of each category and green as far as experience goes. 

I dunno...I enjoyed the fight. You can't bull doze Roy. He's a tough SOB. Even JDS couldn't finish him and look at the damage he took against Werdum. 

It's too bad he won't face Cain cuz I know both can beat each other. But I'd much rather see Black Fedor face the LHW title holder.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've always said Cormier is better than Velasquez, I hope trying to hit 205lb doesn't affect him it would be such a shame.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think cormier is scared about breaking his hand again which is why he hasn't fought well since he broke his hand again against barnett. That's the only reason why I can see him fighting so bad in the UFC and the last fight he had in SF. 

He could have easily KO'd mir and big country was slower so he could have been KO'd as well and don't tell me it can't be done arvloski did it in 2 rounds before.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was completely neutral on this fight. That being said... 

I got called into work before the fights. Worked an 18 hour shift. Purposely avoided Facebook and this site as well as text messages to keep the results from being ruined. I came home, downloaded the fights, grabbed a couple beers and finally got to watch them. After being up for over 24 hours, this was the only fight that put me to sleep. Enough said. 

Great fights otherwise. I'm upset my boy Montague lost, but hey, at least he got some legit recognition. 

I'm finally off to slip into a mini coma.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Cormier stunk up the joint in what was otherwise a very good card. Granted Nelson sucked and did nothing while Cormier easily controlled the fight, but Cormier is just painfully boring.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't think this fight was all that bad, just the worst on a great card....


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cormier isn't boring, he wanted to make sure he could corner Cain. I'm not saying he fought conservative, whether that be natural or intentional, but cornering Cain was a big thing on his mind.

I think Daniel has some of the best technique in the game right now and don't find him a boring fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Daniel is boring since he broke his hand in the barnett fight, he was super exciting and a great dominating finisher before that. He should have KO'd mir and should have at least bloodied and bruised up nelson.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Nelson looked bad.

I mean, really, _really_ bad.

He was winded after the first, and gasping throughout the fight. 

He was completely outclassed on the feet, and since he obviously had no intention of trying to just wing OH rights to get the finish, he might just as well have tried to get it/keep it on the ground to work his subs. 

He looked like Tank Abbott in that fight... minus the power... and the good looks.

.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Love watching DC fight, another display were one can proudly fly their love of the sport afterwards. Watching guys like this perform at this level with that success is never not entertaining. 

He is second only to Cain at HW and a match between them might forever go down as one of the greatest what ifs ever, level with the what if I have for something like Wanderlei vs Shogun. Like Cain, DC dominated and did so with great acumen against an outmatched opponent. DC beat Jones imo, he rag dolls him however he pleases. I think Glover vs DC will be a great match, Glover won't be bullied.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> Nelson looked bad.
> 
> I mean, really, _really_ bad.
> 
> ...


He has looked a hell of a lot worse before, including his fight just before this. At least he wasn't just falling all over the place this time.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> He has looked a hell of a lot worse before, including his fight just before this. At least he wasn't just falling all over the place this time.


I can buy that.

Cardio issue aside- which it obviously still is- he really had nothing for DC standing. He was consistantly beaten to the punch so badly, IMO, that he basically stopped throwing altogether.

What I can't decide is if that is a commentary on just how far DC has come with his striking game, or how sucky Roy's striking really is.

I suppose it could be a bit of both.

.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprised so many people are disappointed or seeming surprised by the fact Roy never really seemed in tr fight since basically Roy isn't a skilled or really all that good of a fighter he just finds a way to win. The only time he looked skilled was facing the newbs they rounded up for tuf Name a single fight where Roy looked good in defeat? Ok now name a round Roy lost were you just knew he could make a comeback? Nothin because Roy is't all that good a fighter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roy needs to get with the program and start cheating, Im sure if 33 year olds can get an exemption so can a 37 year old.


----------

